# suche pvp/rvr Fantasy mmorpg



## callejon1991 (14. Juli 2011)

joa es sollte wie warhammer online aufgebaut sein also stützpunkte einnehmen burgen erobern städte plündern etc.
ich glaube nich das nur die macher von dem spiel darauf gekommen sowas mal zu machen^^

sollte nach möglichkeit mit nem abo verbunden sein^^
 thx im vorraus für die vorschläge


----------



## callejon1991 (14. Juli 2011)

also sollte nach möglichkeit ein open pvp sein massen schlachten auf sowas steh ich halt xD


----------



## freibier47906 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der Thread noch aktuell sein sollte,kann ich Regnum Online empfehlen.Wird zwar zum Ende hin etwas eintönig,was das Questen angeht,aber die RvR Schlachten sind schon was. Achja,falls sich daß Thema schon erledigt haben sollte...  diese verspätete Antwort ignorieren.


----------

